# Oral health and Bad Breath



## whitBmom

I am putting this out there as I am wondering if there is something wrong with Oreo. His breath always stinks like poop!! Is it that plaque build up? Has anyone ever had this problem? What have you done?

I have tried the green stuff you put in the drinking water. Brushing his teeth, but his breath is awful.. Any ideas??

uke:


----------



## Laurief

Poor Oreo!! He is just like Lexi!! She wants to kiss us all the time & we cannot stand her breath - that was until a few months ago. I tried that Angel Eyes for the staining and noticed that when she was on it her breath got better. It was very expensive for 3 dogs so I stopped. Now I put 1-2 Tbsp of yogurt in their meals, and the bacteria seems to not only help the health of their intestines, but Lexi's breath is much more bearable. I would give it a try Helen, it is worth it!!
We still send kisses to Oreo, even with his bad breath!!


----------



## Beamer

Helen,
Ummmmm.... possibly he is eating his poop all the time?? i'm just putting it out there! lol

Seriously though.. i noticed when I gave Beamer a certain brand of bully sticks it made his breath smell like poop.. i stopped giving it to him immediatly!! Thats the only time his breath has ever smelled like poop... oh yeah, and that one time he ate it..lol

His breath is actually the best breatj i have ever smelled on a dog.. better than most people i know!! 

Ryan


----------



## whitBmom

Lately he has not been eating his poop at all and had been going frequently outside. Now I am wondering if I may have been falsely accusing Oreo of eating his poop..  He is getting tartar build up on his molars way at the back. I have resorted to trying to brush is teeth regularly and using the additive to freshen breath in his water. I have even tried the cookies that someone had mentioned that had parsley in them... 

Laurie, I will try the yogurt in his food. Maybe he needs the good bacteria in his gut... I have heard of this in humans and it has been linked to the gut... So I will give it a try... Maybe even putting parsley in his food and see what happens...


----------



## Missy

Hi Hellen, yes the all natural bully sticks and hooves-- I couldn't stand the smell. Now I only give them rawhide and the nylabones. Having a poop eater, I would wonder about that-- but you would have noticed that. I use the dental fresh in their water and that does seem to help a lot. What are you feeding Oreo? I did notice when I changed to from purina their breath got better. I feed mostly the NV medallions and a little innova/evo kibble mixed. good luck.


----------



## Laurief

My guys wont go near parsley so I could never put it in their food. And I brushed Lexi's teeth two times a day!! I dont know if Oreo is like this but she does NOT chew on any toys. Lily and Logan both chew toys, bones, sticks, etc - ALL the time. Lexi chews on NOTHING!! So she has not way of cleaning her teeth, and I am sure that is why she has such buildup. I can also say that once I started the yogurt, Lexi poops a little more often and she is much happier!!!


----------



## whitBmom

Oreo is not a constant chewer, unless its rawhide, but he gets all sticky. I will try the nylabones. Oreo is on Fromm's and he eats raw in the evening. The breath was already bad before the raw even began. I really hate when he yawns in my face because it really smells like someone let a BIG one go... uke:


----------



## Poornima

Helen, I use Oxyfresh and it keeps Benji's mouth really smelling fresh. When he was teething I couldn't stand his breath but this solution worked great! Here is the link:

http://oxyfresh.com/pet/petoralhygiene.asp

Good luck!


----------



## Lina

Poornima, I also use Oxyfresh and Kubrick's breath has improved 100%. He used to have horrible breath and now it's great... even after eating tuna.  Just to give you an idea, I found out that he ate his poop earlier today uke: but I couldn't smell it on his breath after he drank some of his water. It works great for him!


----------



## Poornima

Lina, I couldn't do without it and my favorite Veterinarian's Best Waterless Foam Bath


----------



## whitBmom

That product sounds great!! I will have to see if they ship to Canada.


----------



## Jane

You know, I suspect that some dogs are just more prone to have bad breath than others. Even when Lincoln and Scout were eating and drinking the same things, Scout ALWAYS had much stinkier breath than Lincoln's. Lincoln's breath is usually pretty good, for a dog :biggrin1: 

But Scout - ewwwww. I just don't get it....


----------



## ChristineL

My two had horrible breath too. I started giving them teeth cleaning biscuit chew things and their breath smells 100% better.


----------



## ama0722

This forum recommended the salmon petzlife gel as well. I use that every night on the girls. While Dora doesn't have any build up. Isabelle was getting some on her upper front canines and it has disappeared in less than a month. Dora likes this stuff while Belle runs from everything. I keep it next to the bed so when we get in, I don't forget!

Amanda
http://petzlife.com/


----------



## Thumper

Amanda,

What's the active ingredient in that? Baking soda? Looks interesting!

Kara


----------



## Judy A

Amanda, approximately how long does this product last?


----------



## ama0722

Well from their website grapefruit seed extract is the main ingredient! It is all natural. It doesn't have much of a smell so not sure if it would be good for breath. My girls don't have a problem but my vet said maltese are notorious for going into cleanings and coming out with 3 to 4 less teeth. Isabelle is getting older so I wanted to make sure she had soemthing. She fights me on brushing her teeth so this helps.
http://petzlife.com/gse.htm

As to how long it lasts, well I have 2 dogs and I put it on every night, I probably need to order another bottle soon. I opted for the gel not the spray cause spray usually means grooming to them  and it has been a month. I still have some left so I would say I need a bottle every 2 months? It actually says 3 months on their website but I bet that is for one dog/per bottle.

Amanda

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Helen, I've also noticed that some dogs have stinkier breath, but if it is offensive surely there must be something that can be done about it. Several people I know have had good results with the Oxyfresh. 

On his last vet visit, did his vet comment about the amount of plaque on his teeth? I'm wondering if you should consider a cleaning. That would also give you a fresh start on his dental hygeine care.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

ama0722 said:


> This forum recommended the salmon petzlife gel as well. I use that every night on the girls. While Dora doesn't have any build up. Isabelle was getting some on her upper front canines and it has disappeared in less than a month. Dora likes this stuff while Belle runs from everything. I keep it next to the bed so when we get in, I don't forget!
> 
> Amanda
> http://petzlife.com/


Amanda, i have Petzlife too but i just have the toughest time getting near their mouths with *anything*. Do you just squeaze it in their mouths or do you brush with it? I know it says it will still work without brushing but it just takes longer.


----------



## irnfit

As far as humans go, bad breath is caused by bacteria, usually in the stomach. So maybe it is a digestive problem. The yogurt would probably help. It probably cleared up with the Angel Eyes because it contains an antibiotic.


----------



## ama0722

Shannon,
I just put some on my pointer finger and lift up their upper lip. They keep their teeth closed and I put it on their teeth. Belle and Dora have a stand command for obedience so their way of showing me they are don't like it, is to keep their teeth closed shut which helps. But Dora gets excited and jumps up and down on the bed now. I just make sure to do Belle first cause she will hide if she knows what is up so I sneak it on my finger and grab her and do it!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Amanda, a few people have recommended their oral products, but I haven't tried them yet. Is the salmon version used the same as any of the dog toothpastes? It sounds like it from your last reply, but I just wanted to check. I didn't see directions for use on their site.

Have you tried any of their aromatherapy products? I'm a sucker for the dog colognes sold other places, but my dogs all hate them.


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly,
Yeah it is a gel- similar to the texture of hair gel. I didn't want to try the spray because of grooming... Belle hates to be sprayed. I have to have her on the table or she takes off. I really like this product though and did see results. i should have taken before and after photos. Belle also doesn't like anything in the water so this works great.

My girls make their own cologne unfortunetly- Belle has been creative with what she rolled in!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

OK, thanks! My dogs dislike sprays as well, so I've avoided any of those oral applications in the past too.

And ewwwwww! Sorry to read that Belle is so innovational.


----------



## lfung5

bella had horrible breath. I noticed her teeth were impacted and she has a build up of gum tissue. She had laser surgery to remove the excess gums. The tissue was also making it hard for her to eat, as her kibble would fall out of her mouth. She is fine now and her breathe is 99% better.
Do his gums look ok?

Lina posted a product that helps with bad breath.


----------



## Thumper

Is the salmon oil one supposed to be better than the original version? or is it for a supplement?

Kara


----------



## DAJsMom

I just started using the Petzlife gel on Dusty a few days ago. I ordered the spray and gel, but so far have just tried the gel. I got the regular flavor, not salmon. I know they suggest the salmon for cats, but I think it was fine for dogs as well-just a different flavor. I put it on my finger and pull back her lips and put it on her teeth. It hasn't been a problem so far. Ask me in a month or so and I'll tell you how it's working! Dusty has a lot of plaque on her teeth for her age. The vet said last week that she doesn't need a cleaning yet, but maybe in six months. I'm hoping the Petzlife will work well enough to avoid the cleaning. She does have bad breath.


----------



## whitBmom

Oreo's gums are looking okay. Not sure what to look for though  I have been adding a little tiny bit of vinegar to his water and today his breath was actually okay! Maybe it is the bacteria thing. I am going to add yogurt to his food and see what happens.


----------



## ama0722

I just ordered the salmon cause I thought in dog world, salmon is probably better than toothpaste taste. I thought it would be better to mask the taste. I do have one of those doggy finger toothbrushes but it is a battle so I like doing this gel every night. 

Dora has good teeth and my vet was very proud (thinking I brush them all this time!) but she loves bones! I think this is good to have on her. Belle on the otherhand isn't as much of a chewer. She will on occasion but usually just the raw bones and stops when the meat is gone.

It isn't a strong fishy smell either. I don't know to compare the two. I just thought salmon would entice them more!

Amanda


----------



## Kori Burkhead

Continual bad breath is often a sign of a full anal gland. It doesn't cost very much on their next bath....just ask if they clean out anal glands. If it doesn't come out when they poop....which is usually noticeable if their poop is very dry....then chances are that is for sure what it is. They will usually still try to clean them out by rubbing their butt across the carpet, but not always. Some dogs just lick their butts enough until it comes out.....hence the horrendous odor in their mouth. Once the vet or the tech shows you how to clean it.....you can just do it yourself....I just think its worth paying to have it done b/c that is just ewwww.


----------



## Kori Burkhead

Oh.....to find out, I would schedule a trip to the vet to have the dogs teeth cleaned. When they are there for that, ask them if it's possible to bath them, clean out their anal gland, and clean their teeth.....that would for sure give them a fresh start and then any extra stuff you give them after that may or may not still be needed.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Or sometimes they just have bad breath. Welcome Kori! Who is our oldest newest member.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Please help Kori see the light... she has a Yorki with bad breath .. I told her to ask yall for help, not to give anal gland advice. But Olive her, so be nice to dannilyn's aunt.


----------



## Kori Burkhead

Melissa Miller said:


> Or sometimes they just have bad breath. Welcome Kori! Who is our oldest newest member.


RIGHT.....which is Hendrix's case! eace: He gets better after a cleaning, but he is a 2 lb Yorkie so I have had to take him once a week or more to have his butt cleaned!  I had rather cover up his skanky breath :brushteeth: rather than clean out his gland every other day.

Dannielynn is growing like a weed! She is just too precious!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I have the Petzlife salmon gel & spray. I have not used the spray yet. They sure do hate it though. But it does work well. All my pets have great teeth. I cant even get close to Jax with anything like that. He will run over when he thinks i might have food but when he realizes its not, he spazzes all over the place so i cant grab him. Its _*almost*_ funny!!


----------



## Thumper

I just ordered some. It had some really great reviews all over the place, so I'll try it out! Since I feed Gucci homecooked, I really need to pay EXTRA attention to her teeth! Fortunately, she's a 'chewer' and does chew on ropes, sticks, jerky, etc...so that's a good thing.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Kara, on the web site it implies the salmon has two-fold benefits - 
the taste is more appealing to finicky cats (and dogs)
the Omega oil benefits are an added bonus.


----------



## Havtahava

I missed a bunch of posts... welcome back Kori!


----------



## ivyagogo

I'm going to have to try these products. Gryff is teething and his breath is absolutely appalling!


----------



## whitBmom

Welcome Kori!! eace:


----------



## marjrc

Helen, did you find out if they deliver to Canada and how much the shipping would be? I'm wondering if I can find this product around here. Would be nice!

Ricky has horrible breath too most times, and yesterday the vet said he will need a teeth cleaning soon. She said it could be right after the holidays though, but I hate the idea of having him put under! He has bad plaque on one side and is not a chewer, so it's a challenge. He totally freaks out when we try to touch inside his mouth or his gums. Shannon, it would be funny if it wasn't so darn frustrating!! :frusty::frusty: ound: 

Anyhooooo, I'd love to try this product out, but am curious about the shipping....


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to the forum, Kori!~


----------



## whitBmom

You know what Marj, I have not found out.. I have been so busy with work that I have not had the chance to get on with finding it here. And once again, despite the vinegar in the water and the green stuff I put in the water too his breath stinks... Yuck... So off to finding out how much it will be to get it shipped here..


----------



## Thumper

Okay, guys!

My Petzlife order came in and I LOVE IT! Great stuff. I even put some on my teeth (yes, I know...I'm crazy) and the stuff made my teeth feel sparkly clean. Well, with grain alcohol as the main ingredient, that shouldn't be a surprise! lol

Gucci does a RLH for about 2 minutes after I put it on, and then she is fine/normal.

I would really stick with the Instructions and not give food or water for 30 min after using it, to let it work its magic!

I ended up getting the 3-pack, which had the spray and 2 flavors, the reg. flavored one taste better, IMO..but the salmon isn't very strongly flavored. I have the Omega's in her diet, so I'll be flexible w/ the gels.

Thanks ALOT, Amanda! That is a great product! I am going to go trash all my other worthless doggie dental stuff now! lol

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo

Is Petzlife only available online or can you get it at Petsmart?


----------



## ama0722

I was told there is a store in LA that carried it but I never made it that far. Serioulsy it was shipped to me in 2 days!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper

I don't know about Petsmart. I've never seen at mine (I would've noticed the price $!) But it was literally here the next day! I was AMAZED how quickly it came.....speed of light shipping, seriously.

All of the products I've been using are baking soda based and they just pale to the grain alcohol, now that stuff made my teeth feel like I just had them cleaned! LOL, heck, I should start using it! ound:I'm impressed.

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo

I just (tried) to brush Gryff's teeth and a molar popped out. He's losing teeth like crazy!


----------



## ivyagogo

Dayum! That stuff is expensive!


----------



## marjrc

It IS expensive, isn't it? If it actually works though, I think it just might be worth it. Maybe.


----------



## ama0722

I didn't think $24.95 for 3-6 months was too bad. I pay a lot more for dog food!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722

Also think how much you could save in vet dental or vet office bills!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper

Really, Its not that bad! I only bought all 3 because I couldn't decide between the two gels and I figured I'd get the spray for the office! LOL, I keep one upstairs at night, one w/ the grooming stuff, and one at the office..they will last me for long time! 

You only need a LITTLE.

I've spent alot more than that on crap that doesNOT work! Its worth it, IMO. 

Kara


----------



## Lina

Marj, I got a 16oz bottle of oxyfresh for $14 and I've had it for 2 months now and it's not even halfway done. I don't think that's too expensive either...


----------



## Havtahava

My PetzLife order just arrived. (Actually, I found a notice that they had been at the post office since Saturday, but I just picked them up today.) I got the pro size because I do brush teeth regularly. It was good timing because I had bought another brand recently and just got a recall notice that I need to destroy all the tubes I bought. (After I inform them I've destroyed them, they will refund my money.) Darn recalls!


----------



## susaneckert

welcome Kori. Yoda as the worse breath I have done the changing foods he teeth are white and his gums look good. I think I will try the Yogurt in the food and the vinigar in the water any thing is worth a try. Leia breath is fresh no orders at all which is a very good thing.


----------



## marjrc

Helen, I found out the cost of shipping. I placed the order, up until the credit card #, to see what the charges would be and for 1 bottle of the gel, shipping is $12. I don't know.... too much for me! Total cost would be $36.95.

I will have to check if it's available in stores nearby.


----------



## ama0722

Marj,
I just got a coupon for stewarding at an obedience trial for a store and min shipping was $16 so much for my $20 free coupon! I know how you feel!

I did find some stores in Quebec. I don't know how close or if they would ship it for cheaper but if you want to try...
Quebec

La Niche Sante
17532 Yuile
Pierrefonds, QC H9J 3P1
514-879-0920
WWW.LANICHESANTE.COM

Naturemporium 
10 Rue-de-La-Ferme 
Gatineau, QC, J8L 3S5
1-800-856-9054


----------



## ama0722

And for the rest of you canadians (I keep getting asked if I am from Canada out here so I feel bonded with you!)

http://petzlife.com/Canada.htm to check stores near you!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper

Everyone thinks my husband is Canadian! He talks like he is..., I think he's picked up the accent from our friends and clients. Our company deals with mining and biotech, so we are involved with alot of mining ventures in Canada. I LOVE going there..what an awesome country with such friendly, bright people!

I told him I'd move there 

Kara


----------



## marjrc

WOW Amanda, you rock!! Thank you for looking for me. I didn't even realize Petzlife had Cnd. retailers. The Qc one in Pierrefonds isn't too far, so I will definitely check it out. Their site says it's 25.95 but I'm not sure what they'd charge for shipping so I think I'll just go to the store and see what else they have.

Thanks so much, Amanda!

Whereabouts in Canada does your hubby do business, Kara? Some cities in the western provinces and in the maritimes are as different from each other as night and day. And then you get Quebec thrown into the mix which is a whole other story! lol


----------



## Thumper

marjrc said:


> Whereabouts in Canada does your hubby do business, Kara? Some cities in the western provinces and in the maritimes are as different from each other as night and day. And then you get Quebec thrown into the mix which is a whole other story! lol


We are involved in a vanadium/titanium deposit near Chibougamau, Quebec. We have another client in Vancouver, but they aren't in mining, they are in electronics for military applications, and some really good friends of ours live in London, Ontario. We usually go to the big mining conference in Toronto 

Different as night and day!? Tell me about it!!! lol. My husband bought me a fur coat a few years ago in Quebec and I made the terrible mistake of wearing it in Vancouver (I'm lucky I wasnt' SHOT!) LOL, Apparently, that isnt' acceptable there even though Canada is pretty famous for their furs. Live and learn. I guess there are all levels of animal activists, and not to start a debate..I know fur is controversial, but as warm as it is, I'm afraid to wear it!

Gucci sure likes it, If I put it on the couch she snuggles up in it! LOL

And the accents vary quite a bit, too..from very thick French to more "Canadian/American". My husband talks a bit Canadian, he is mistaken by his voice all the time.

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Chibougamou! I have never been there, but it's a name we often use to mean "Timbuktu", as in "They live out Lord knows where, in Chibougamou!" lol

I was about to write that if you are ever in Montreal for a conference, please ring me, but then realized there are likely not to be very many MINING conferences here!! Right? lol

Yeah, the accents, quite varied, just like in the states, where you get the Texas drawl and then the New York accent being so different. I have family in Nova Scotia and in Newfoundland (and they have a fascinating accent all their own!) and family out west in Alberta and they sound sooooo different from each other. Then there's us Frenchies here in Qweebek! 

Well ...... IF ever you are in this neck of the woods, please let me know!


----------



## whitBmom

Hey Marj, I went to global pet foods to pick up Oreo's food and at the cashier I noticed they carried Petzlife. I bought the bottle, the small one for $29.99. I was a bit pricey but then again, I used yesterday and it really helped his breath BIG TIME. I only used the 1/3 tsp they recommend and that is really a small amount. I got the one with the wild salmon oil.

It says on the bottle to use every 3-4 days, do you Petzlife users do that or more often?


----------



## DanielBMe

Another thing to look at for bad breath is the food you are feeding your dog. I remember reading an article on how some of the lower end foods that are full of filler and other crap just make it worse. My two guys are both fed Evo and I have no problems with bad doggie breath. 

As for chew sticks I give my guys Moosticks. They are sterilized and therefore don't stink. The are 100% beef. I tried some other ones once before and boy did they stink up the house. I promptly threw them out.


----------



## DAJsMom

I'm sure there must be food things that can cause bad breath! Dusty is also fed EVO, but we still have trouble with bad breath and tartar buildup.

I've been using the Petzlife gel for a few weeks now and it is definitely making a difference! I'll take photos again in a couple of weeks and post them with the "before"pictures I took.


----------



## Thumper

Darn! I should've taken before pictures! :brick:Not that her teeth were hideous or anything, but I'm lovin' the stuff. Her breath smells SOO much better all the time.

She is getting used to it, too. At first, the Petzlife was making her embark on 10 min long RLH's.....now she's down to a minute and then she settles. lol...The whole time rubbing her face along the furniture (as if that would help!) lol

Kara


----------



## DAJsMom

Kara, My "before" pictures were taken after about a week of using the stuff, but I think they are close enough!
Dusty doesn't react like Gucci does. She makes funny faces though.


----------



## whitBmom

For you petzlife users out there, do you use it every 3-4 days as recommended on the bottle or more often? Tonight will be my third application and Oreo no longer has.... please excuse my wording... "fart-breath"... :cheer2: So its working and I am looking forward in getting rid of that plaque build up too  Thank you all for your suggestions I am happy I can actually hold Oreo close again


----------



## Beamer

Helen,

Where did you find this petzlife stuff? I cannot find it in Toronto. Not even at Global pet foods, and they seem to have lots of US imports that many other stores do not carry.

Ryan


----------



## Thumper

whitBmom said:


> For you petzlife users out there, do you use it every 3-4 days as recommended on the bottle or more often? Tonight will be my third application and Oreo no longer has.... please excuse my wording... "fart-breath"... :cheer2: So its working and I am looking forward in getting rid of that plaque build up too  Thank you all for your suggestions I am happy I can actually hold Oreo close again


Hmm.,.Did you get the brochure that came with it? It said start 1-2X a day and decrease to 1X day and then after initial "treatment" (or something along those lines) You can do "maintenance" every 3 days.

I wish I would've kept the brochure to read it now to you. I think every 3 days is fine. I never did 2X a day, just 1X day for a week or two and now, like every other day usually.

Is there any reason why we can't do it every other day, I wonder? I should email the company and ask. lol

Kara


----------



## ama0722

I think the once a day was to take care of any stuff on the teeth already. I would say once a week is better than no times! I have been doing it every night but just so I am in the habit. It took all the gunk off Belle's mouth which was awesome. I would say I remember weekday nights cause I have a routine but weekends not so much!

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom

I never got a brochure with it, and now I feel a bit ticked at the Global pet foods I picked it up at. :frusty: I will have to look up the treatment then. Thanks Kara


----------



## Tom King

We babysat for one of our babies that comes back to stay with us for a week each year while his owner goes on a necessary business trip. Grooming when they get ready to go back home comes with the stay. He had terrible breath. He had a really thick hard buildup of tartar but after Pam got it all off his breath was clean and fresh. I know because I was the one holding him and didn't have any choice but to be the sampler. I was surprised myself that there was such a dramatic change so quickly. Pam even got all the tartar off of the back teeth. I think those were the really stinky ones.


----------



## Jane

Tom King said:


> We babysat for one of our babies that comes back to stay with us for a week each year while his owner goes on a necessary business trip. Grooming when they get ready to go back home comes with the stay. He had terrible breath. He had a really thick hard buildup of tartar but after Pam got it all off his breath was clean and fresh. I know because I was the one holding him and didn't have any choice but to be the sampler. I was surprised myself that there was such a dramatic change so quickly. Pam even got all the tartar off of the back teeth. I think those were the really stinky ones.


Tom, do you have any tips you can share re: how to get the tartar off? I bought a dental scraper through PetEdge ages ago but I haven't tried it yet. Any cautions to share? Thanks!


----------



## whitBmom

Oh yes, it does stink! But I am noticing that as the plaque is going away, so is the breath! Whoohoo


----------



## Thumper

whitBmom said:


> I never got a brochure with it, and now I feel a bit ticked at the Global pet foods I picked it up at. :frusty: I will have to look up the treatment then. Thanks Kara


I was just looking over their website and couldn't find it! Although, there are a few places where it talks about daily use? Odd.

I ordered it directly from the company, so maybe you can email them and/or call them for the brochures they send out.

Kara


----------



## ama0722

Directions right from the site 

http://petzlife.com/directions.htm


----------



## Thumper

I did read that, but for some reason I thought it was different than the brochure? LOL! Maybe I got the wrong direction? I could've SWORN it said a few weeks and not 60 days? 

Maybe I'm losing my mind, so don't listen to my directions! hah.ound:

Kara


----------



## ama0722

Well it does say this Kara



> * After 30 days when most or all of the build-up has been removed you can reduce to one application every 2nd or 3rd day. Your pet's plaque and tartar should not return with this recommended usage. You should also have noticed that your pet's breath has become much fresher.


I think as long as your dog doesn't have build up already- putting it on infrequently is good just for prevention but then again I am no expert 

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom

Thank you for those instructions. I will do that until his back molars are free of plaque and then we will stick to once every 2-3 days.


----------



## Tom King

quote: "Tom, do you have any tips you can share re: how to get the tartar off? I bought a dental scraper through PetEdge ages ago but I haven't tried it yet. Any cautions to share? Thanks!"

For teeth that already have buildup on them Pam uses a dental tool similar to these: http://www.usdentek.com/products/dental_scaler_pick.aspx

If the tooth has anything other than bright white all the way to the gum there is tartar. The darker it is the more buildup there is. Some of it comes right off and some seems like it is cemented on. I've never seen any that wouldn't give up if you keep picking at it. I don't think any amount of brushing will get heavy buildup off.

Start at the gum, or even under the edge just a bit without harming the gum, and grab the edge of the buildup with the pick. Pull or scrape down towards the pointy end of the tooth. It does take a good hand because it looks like there is a good possibility that loss of control will poke the opposite lip. I'm the dog holder. Pam has her hand on the dental tools. Not for the faint of heart.

The Petzlife spray does seem to make it break loose easier if sprayed first and allowed to stay on for a few minutes before scraping is started.


----------



## Havtahava

Jane, our [canine] dental hygenist said that the only long-term concern with using a scraper is if you get one of the edges scratching the tooth's surface it will scrape into the enamel causing another place for tartar to form that can't be scraped out except to etch in deeper. (Does that make sense?) She says to just make sure that you always scrape it flat, meaning that you need to keep the flat edge parallel to the surface of the tooth. Don't turn the scraper or use the corner (or tip if you got the sharp version) on the teeth.


----------



## Jane

Havtahava said:


> Jane, our [canine] dental hygenist said that the only long-term concern with using a scraper is if you get one of the edges scratching the tooth's surface it will scrape into the enamel causing another place for tartar to form that can't be scraped out except to etch in deeper. (Does that make sense?) She says to just make sure that you always scrape it flat, meaning that you need to keep the flat edge parallel to the surface of the tooth. Don't turn the scraper or use the corner (or tip if you got the sharp version) on the teeth.


Thanks for the excellent tips, Tom and Kimberly. The scraper I got doesn't look like the one Tom provided the link for - I hope it will be safe to use. It looks more like a miniature hoe - with a flat edge. Maybe I'll just try it a little bit, but not get too carried away. I'd hate to cause any enamel damage. I should really order that Petzlife gel too!


----------



## Havtahava

My scaler sounds like yours. My version looks similar to this one, although it is hard to tell by the picture, but it is "hoe"-like.


----------



## marjrc

Thanks for the tip about Global, Helen! A friend told me there is a Global in the west island of Mtl., not exactly close by, but I will have to take some time to check the place out. There are none at all in my city. 

Ricky's breath is pretty bad ! He has lots of plaque back there, in his mouth, and goes totally wild whenever I try to get near the teeth. I've been starting very slowly by rubbing his gums with my finger when I get the chance, but in the meantime, this dang plaque is building up. Vet told me he'd need to get it removed, likely in the next 2-3 months. I'll get over the hump of his 'liver thing' first and then we'll see.


----------



## Beamer

Marj,

There are acouple Globals in Quebec.. not sure which is closest to you though? 
They have everything at Global.. best store that I've seen so far in Toronto!

Ile Perrot
*Pitou Minou & Compagnons Global*
475 Grand Blvd., Suite #38
Ile Perrot, QC
J7V 4X4
Contact: *Richard*
Tel.: 514-453-4000
Fax: 514-453-6194

Pointe-Claire
*Pitou Minou & Compagnons Global*
245F St. Jean Blvd.
Pointe-Claire, QC
H9R 3J1
Contact: *Antonio*
Tel.: 514-694-2152
Fax: 514-694-0642

Vaudreuil-Dorion
*Pitou Minou & Compagnons Global*
Centre d'achat Hudson
3100 boul. Harwood, Unit 110
Vaudreuil-Dorion, QC
J7V 8P2
Contact: *Richard*
Tel.: 450-455-0262
Fax: 450-455-1163

*Pitou Minou & Compagnons*
585 St-Charles Avenue, Unit 220
Vaudreuil-Dorion, QC
J7V 8P9
Contact: *Michel*
Tel.: 450-424-4545
Fax: 450-424-5324


----------



## whitBmom

Marj, just make sure to call around first, because Ryan told me that he couldn't find it at his local one. I found it by "fluke" because I was running low on Oreo's Fromms and when I saw it there I picked it up. so far the tarter is slowly going away. I look forward to it lookng pearly white back there again


----------



## Krimmyk

whitBmom said:


> I am putting this out there as I am wondering if there is something wrong with Oreo. His breath always stinks like poop!! Is it that plaque build up? Has anyone ever had this problem? What have you done?
> 
> I have tried the green stuff you put in the drinking water. Brushing his teeth, but his breath is awful.. Any ideas??
> 
> uke:


We got his bro's teeth scaled. And haven't had any issues with other then kibble breath. Oh and the belching in Dh's face (better his then mine I say :biggrin1:!!).


----------



## Thumper

A few nights ago, I took the scaler I had and got off some tarter from the back teeth..uke: and I also flossed her teeth! LOL Has anyone ever done that?

I used one of those flosser clips that you put on the toothbrush thing? Know what I'm talking about, you just snap it on. I'm surprised how much crap I flossed out of her teeth. Gag.. I may have to start doing that on a regular basis.

Kara


----------



## Jan D

Kara you are too too funny! I'm a dental hygienist and I don't even floss Havee's teeth! You're making me feel inadequate!


----------



## Thumper

LOL!!!! I know I probably should've *NEVER *admitted I did that. ound: It was impulsive because she had something stuck between her teeth that the scaler and my fingernail couldn't get out and I didn't want to chip her teeth with the scaler.

She was surprisingly cooperative!!!!

I think I'm just really more concerned about taking care of her teeth because she eats homecooked food and doesn't get the benefit of kibble on her teeth, I feel like I have to compensate for that.

I'm crazy. I better not tell anyone else I floss my dogs teeth. haha.

Kara


----------



## Jan D

FYI--you will never be able to chip the enamel with the scaler. Enamel is one of the hardest things in our body. So you don't have to worry about that. 

If anyone is going to use a scaler on their dog, just make sure you have control of the instrument so that you don't slip and end up hurting soft tissue. If you "fulcrum" with your ring finger on a tooth, or even the bottom of your hand on their jaw, and use the thumb and first 2 fingers to control the instrument you'll be ok. Just keep the strokes small and controlled. 

I bought the Petzlife solution for Havee. I use it on him a couple of days a week for prevention. I think it's a good thing!


----------



## marjrc

Does anyone here know of this product..... PlaqueOff Animal ? I saw it here: http://www.healthypets.com/plaqueoff.html


----------



## Thumper

Marj,

I didnt' see what the active ingredients are, I'm assuming "baking soda" since you add it to food and it is powder form? If so, that is WAY overpriced for a baking soda teeth cleaner! lol

Kara


----------



## JanB

OK, I want to know how you get your dogs to cooperate with scraping and flossing (Kara??? LOL!!)

I've been trying to get Tessa used to a toothbrush because I don't want her to have the same problems my poor Sheltie had. So far she's been very uncooperative, even if my DH helps me it's a struggle! I do plan to use Petzlife once she loses her baby teeth. We have a local store that sells it.


----------



## Thumper

Well, that's the funny thing, Jan.....Gucci is terrified of the toothbrush, she HATES it, although, she thinks they are 'chew toys', she's managed to chew up a few that she's found and has no problem 'brushing her OWN teeth", but the floss and pic didn't bother her.

I was actually just trying to get something that was stuck in between her teeth! The pick wouldn't get it so I flossed it out. 

The Petslife is MUCH easier! She freaks a little bit after I use it, does the RLH and wipes her face on the furniture for a minute or two..but I wouldn't exactly say she's SUPER cooperative or anything, she just is a little bit more intuitive when she knows that I mean BUSINESS and she can't win a particular battle, I suppose!  A very firm NO usually makes her huff and sigh and grin and bear it! 

Kara


----------



## JanB

Oh well, I feel better then and will persevere....:biggrin1:



Thumperlove said:


> Well, that's the funny thing, Jan.....Gucci is terrified of the toothbrush, she HATES it, although, she thinks they are 'chew toys', she's managed to chew up a few that she's found and has no problem 'brushing her OWN teeth", but the floss and pic didn't bother her.
> 
> I was actually just trying to get something that was stuck in between her teeth! The pick wouldn't get it so I flossed it out.
> 
> The Petslife is MUCH easier! She freaks a little bit after I use it, does the RLH and wipes her face on the furniture for a minute or two..but I wouldn't exactly say she's SUPER cooperative or anything, she just is a little bit more intuitive when she knows that I mean BUSINESS and she can't win a particular battle, I suppose!  A very firm NO usually makes her huff and sigh and grin and bear it!
> 
> Kara


----------



## Missy

Hi Everyone, I just wanted to say I just got my OXYFRESH http://www.oxyfresh.com/pet/ that a few people mentioned on another thread that I couldn't find. It has been a week and I can't believe the difference in the boy's breath. I had been using another brand you put in their water dish too-- but I have noticed a real difference. I also use the Petzlife gel about once a week as a toothpaste- and I use the petzlife spray spritz when Cash has been cought in the act of you know what...


----------



## Jane

I'm glad you are liking the oxyfresh - I noticed the difference in my boys' "doggy breath" after I started using it too. It makes their breath near-odorless, which is the best my hubby tells me I can hope for, considering what they are eating (especially Scout and his poo-eating.....ewwwww)!

I gradually got both boys used to their bedtime toothbrushing by starting with my index finger. I put a dab of enzymatic toothpaste on my finger and rubbed it into their upper back teeth and gums on both sides for a couple of weeks, then graduated to doing the same with the toothbrush. Lincoln is so used to the routine that he will automatically turn his head after I've done one side so I can get the other side :biggrin1: They are creatures of habit! :brushteeth:


----------



## Missy

awww. Lincoln is such a sweet boy.


----------



## marjrc

Good news, Missy and Jane! I have been looking around here for any of those products and can't find them. To get them shipped from the U.S. would cost too much, so I'm still looking! Good to hear it's going well though. That's encouraging.


----------



## Lina

Missy and Jane, I am so glad that the Oxyfresh is working for you! Kubrick is on Oxyfresh, as you know, but while I was gone, my fiance of course forgot to add it to his water so his breath stinks to high heavens right now. I can't wait for the Oxyfresh to start working again (restarted it today) so his breath will be back to odorless.


----------



## Jane

Marj, that is a bummer that you have trouble finding Oxyfresh in Cananda - I am surprised there isn't a Canadian distributor. Shoot.

Welcome back, Lina! And well, at least you know now that the Oxyfresh is working for Kubrick - when I ran out after my first bottle I hesitated to reorder (I thought, hmmm, is it worth it?) And boy, after a week of doggy breath, I realized it was worth it!!!!


----------



## Jan D

I ordered the Oxyfresh for Havee and his breath smells great! I love it!

I also ordered the water bottle adapter that Kara had mentioned a while back and I love that too. My husband screwed it into the wall in the kitchen at the perfect height for him...his beard stays dry! We'll see if he leaves a mess underneath on the floor though. 

Two great recommendations...there's a weath of info on this forum...thanks again!

Jan


----------



## Sunnygirl

We use the Petzlife mint spray. Well, at least we did until earlier this week when Desi chewed the spray top so it doesn't work any more - I have to get a new spray bottle to put it in now. Their teeth seem clean and they don't have bad breath.


----------



## Redorr

*Petzlife vs Brushing Teeth*

I found this thread and will start on the Oxyfresh right away! Lola is 10.5 months, adult teeth are in. She won't let me near her mouth. Probably because the only time I go in there is to grab nasty things out of it.

She eats kibble, chews on Moo sticks, and from what I have seen her teeth are really clean and tartar free. Is it possible that this condition can continue without tooth brushing?

Does anyone use PetzLife only as a topical and not brush the teeth?

Should I work on getting her to let me brush her teeth - starting with the finger as suggested in this thread?


----------



## Lina

Anne, you should work on having Lola tolerate you touching her mouth for sure. I can touch any part of Kubrick's body and he doesn't mind. I did it by every day touching his paws, opening his mouth, looking at his teeth, looking in his ears, his nails, his tail, every single thing I could think of. To start Lola becoming tolerant of you touching her mouth, just start by looking at her teeth and then opening her mouth 1-2 times a day. Don't do this when you are grabbing something out of her mouth nor when you are doing it to brush her teeth, just do it for the sake of doing it. Eventually she will be fine with letting you do that. If your ultimate goal is to brush her teeth then start by using your fingers and very quickly going over each side... when she is comfortable with that you can do it with the brush and for longer time periods. It might take a while, though, since she isn't a small puppy.

Good luck!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Lina - talk about trying it on an old "puppy", I've just started my 16-year old Pom on the Petzlife. Thank goodness he doesn't have all his teeth or I'd be missing some fingers. Now I try and catch him when he's asleep and doesn't fight me as much. :brushteeth:


----------

